# can't get sausage up to 165



## shootme (Nov 19, 2012)

I am making venison summer sausage (3lb sticks) in a Bradley digital smoker. I took the racks out and hung 10 of them from wooden dowels.I set the temp at 180 for 6 hrs and the smoke for 3 hours.  I check the internal temp and it was 140 F. I left the smoke off and just let it heat for 2 more hours at 180 and it was still at 142- 144 F. so I set oven temp to 200 for 2 more hours and the bottom of the sausage was 167 and the top was 145 but the casings were starting to bust. I took them out and put them in a fridge at 40 degrees to cool for a couple of hours. the texture seemed fine and they appeared to be cooked.  Is there any explanation as to why I could not get IT to 160 and why the casings were busting?  I feel my thermo is working because I used it on other items and didn't have a problem. Is it necessary to let them dry before you cooking them? Frustrated ! any Ideas?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2012)

Shootme, morning and welcome to the forum..... It is called the "dreaded stall".....  evaporative cooling is responsible...   Normally when cooking sausage, a smoker temp of 100 - 160 is used.... ramping the temp every hour or 2, 10 degrees or so....  a gradual process so as to not melt the fat and have fat pockets.... This process is only done when cure is added..... Do not smoke meats that have not had cure added.....   Then the sausage can be steamed to bring to final temp.....    

What was the recipe you used ???   

Please take a moment and stop into "roll call" for a proper welcome from our members.....  Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/physicist-cracks-bbq-mystery_b_987719.html


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep, as Dave said, slowly increase the temp.
Doing it right takes time.
I don't go above 152 internal.

~Martin


----------



## shootme (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks for the tip. I did use cure and also found out that the sausage IT needs to be closer to 155 not 165. I got the info off the back of and LEM seasoning pack which led me astray!

I have 3 more questions:

1. Does adding cheese and peppers to the sausage affect the way I should smoke it?

    ( I use pepper jack and add jalapenos)

2. At what temp would you recommend starting the smoking process? as I stated I have one of the Bradley digital smokers that I can control the oven temp and time as well as the length of smoke time.

3. How many times do you grind the meat?

    This was my process: grind the venison, then grind the pork fat.  Then I put the venison and the fat together with the cure and the seasoning and hand mixed. Then I ran it threw the grinder again as I stuffed the collagen sticks. Therefore it was ground 3 times, Is this to much?

Again thanks for your help

Todd


----------



## exromenyer (Nov 24, 2012)

shootme said:


> thanks for the tip. I did use cure and also found out that the sausage IT needs to be closer to 155 not 165. I got the info off the back of and LEM seasoning pack which led me astray!
> I have 3 more questions:
> 1. Does adding cheese and peppers to the sausage affect the way I should smoke it?
> ( I use pepper jack and add jalapenos)
> ...



I'll take a stab at a few of the questions from my experiences.....

Adding cheese and jalapenos's -  this has not affected my product when smoking.  Jalapenos will loose some heat when smoked.  I add seeds and all as I can them from my garden.

Temp control -  I have seen alot of guys on the forum start at 130*  for 1 hour then 150* for a few hours then up to 160* for a few hours and end at around 180* ish until an internal temp of 152-155 then ice bath until IT is 80-90* then hang for a few hours then to the fridge.....

Grinding -  be careful to not emulsify the meat.  I have done it both ways.  The last time I used venison burger, no need to grind that.  I ground the pork into the burger, then mixed that by hand.  I added my spices and just mixed it by hand then added the cheese and jalapenos to that and mixed by hand.  I HIGHLY recommend to NOT grind the cheese and jalapenos if you decide to run it through the grinder to mix the spices and meat.  Always do the cheese and jalapenos by hand.  I also never use high temp cheese and it comes out awesome.

Hope I have helped.

Tony


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 24, 2012)

I use a Bradley 6 rack. if your doing 3 lb chubs and 10 in the Bradley thats 30 lbs and way to much for the smoker. If you this far along and at the stall i would suggest to take 5-6 out and place in your oven (if electric) at 170*, then your Bradley will come to temp and finish the remaining chubs. Try not to exceed your Bradley past 180 or you will fat the chubs out.


----------

